# Eye Gunk..



## Kingwilly (Aug 12, 2010)

My 7 month old sure seems to have a lot of white eye gunk....is that normal?? I think he has it more when he is outside, but not sure if I should spend a bunch of money at the vet.

KW


----------



## CMPowers (Nov 22, 2010)

I have a 4 month old V and he has black eye gunk all the time... I know that V's have low set bottom lids so this might have something to do with the build up. I just wipe his eyes with a wet wash cloth every so often.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Tika's eyes can sort of weep a little bit. 
I just wipe them with a clean towel, and some of my contact lens solution.
I avoid tap water because of the chemicals added to the water supply for transmission, Chlorine and Ammonia, that are used to keep the bacteria in water down.


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Merc gets a lot of gunk in his eyes too, more when he's been to the beach or something like that. I took him to the vet about once when his eyes became pink and the gunk was yellow and basically she said yes gun dogs are prone to eye problems because ofnthe shape ofntheir eyes and placement of the tear duct. She said as long as the gunk was clear - white not to worry but to get some antibiotic eye cream if the gunk was yellow, his eyes were pink or they seemed to be bothering him. A few days of the cream and they clear up pretty quickly. The white gunk seems to be there most mornings.


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

KW,

My 6 month old pup had the same problem for a couple of weeks, but seems to have gone away. I'm wondering if it was caused by seasonal allergies.

Bruce


----------



## Tali (Jul 21, 2009)

I think it is an allergy to something outside or something in the dry food, I switched her food to Science Diet (I tried a few) and it seem to help a lot.


----------

